
Swiss Post E-Voting Source Code - carfa
https://gitlab.com/fickdiepost/evoting-solution
======
thecopy
From the "Quality Goals" in the Software Architecture PDF:

"Scytl sVote should fulfil for instance the following quality standards (not
exhaustive):

• Scalability.

• Accessibility and responsiveness.

• Data separation.

• Universal verifiability and individual verifiability.

• Performance efficiency."

Worrying that anonymity and security is not mentioned, but "responsiveness"
is.

~~~
thecopy
It also seems from a cursory look that they have rolled their own crypto[1]-
and math[2]-lib

[1] [https://gitlab.com/fickdiepost/evoting-
solution/tree/master/...](https://gitlab.com/fickdiepost/evoting-
solution/tree/master/source-code/scytl-cryptolib) [2]
[https://gitlab.com/fickdiepost/evoting-
solution/tree/master/...](https://gitlab.com/fickdiepost/evoting-
solution/tree/master/source-code/scytl-math)

